

$10 AeroPress filter can "filter smaller particles than any other metal filter" - troydavis
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kaffeologie/s-filter-a-reusable-coffee-filter-for-aeropress

======
spatten
I just backed this. I have one of the metal disk filters that exist already,
but I find it's really annoying to get the bits of coffee out of it, and if
you don't spend the time on it you get rancid coffee taste.

For those of you wondering if the aeropress is good, it makes amazing coffee.
If this filter lives up to its promise, then I'm going to be a super happy
guy.

